# New Year's Eve ... LOL!!



## Hairball (Jan 1, 2016)

Our pastor came to our home for New Year's Eve dinner and board games. He had lost his wife over the summer and they had no children. 

Our neighbor is staying with us. She had an unfortunate issue with a used gas stove and a brother-in-law who messed up the connection. That resulted in half her kitchen being blown up and part of her garage.

She is staying with us until her home is repaired.

However, she had inherited her older brother's African Grey/parrot/buzzard creature. Her brother worked in the merchant marines, and when he passed, she got this feathered fiend.

This is the most foul-mouthed parrot I have ever seen. First of all, his name is PeckerHead. Second, he hates everyone.

Our pastor comes in, and the first thing PeckerHead says is, "What the @#$%&!! do you want?!"

He looked at PeckerHead, and replied, "Why the @#$%&!! are you asking me? Shut the @#$%&!! up!!"

Apparently no one had ever talked back to that parrot/buzzard.

We still haven't heard a word from PeckerHead.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 1, 2016)

Such language from a pastor! :shock:

Well, it is the 21st Century, I guess ...


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 1, 2016)

Reminds me of an old joke about a vicar walking past a pet shop - but I don't want to get banned


----------



## Hairball (Jan 2, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Reminds me of an old joke about a vicar walking past a pet shop - but I don't want to get banned



PM me. I swear I won't tell a soul here.

I knew a Catholic priest in El Paso, Texas, where we were stationed at Fort Bliss. He told me a joke, but it was back in the 1980s and I think I have it:

A newly-married young couple were having a talk with their priest about certain things, and the young husband asked, "Is it okay to make love before Mass?"

The priest thought about it and finally said, "I don't see a problem with that, as long as you don't block the aisle."


----------



## dither (Jan 3, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> Such language from a pastor! :shock:
> 
> Well, it is the 21st Century, I guess ...



I think it's pretty cool actually.

Great post Hairball.


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 3, 2016)

Hairball said:


> Our pastor came to our home for New Year's Eve dinner and board games. He had lost his wife over the summer and they had no children.
> 
> Our neighbor is staying with us. She had an unfortunate issue with a used gas stove and a brother-in-law who messed up the connection. That resulted in half her kitchen being blown up and part of her garage.
> 
> ...



WHOA. That pastor, though! HAHA. 
Anyway, nice parrot. ---> you know parrots only _COPY _what they hear from their owners, right? HAHAHAHA. 
I like reading stuff you write, Joyce.  Entertaining.


----------

